# Kopf und Fusszeile Hochformat, obwohl das geschriebene Querformat ist Wie geht das?



## anro (19. März 2004)

Hallo an alle,

also mein Problem ist das ich ein Word Document im Querformat habe, aber die Kopf und Fusszeile möchte ich im Hochformat haben. 
Wie geht das? 
Wenn ich bei Querformat die Kopf und Fusszeile einfüge ist sie auch im Querformat!
Ich brauche das, was in dem Word Document geschrieben ist (ist in einer Tabelle) unbedingt im Querformat und die Kopf und Fusszeile muss im Hochformat sein(und nicht auch noch Querformat). 
Das ist, weil ich halt die Seitenzahl unten rechts im Hochformat (in der Fusszeile) und nicht Querformat unten rechts haben will. 
In einer Zeitschrift wo eine Tabelle ist, die im Querformat ist, ist doch die Seitenzahl auch nicht mehr im Querformat, sondern im Hochformat. 
Wie würde das denn sonst aussehen beim Blättern in der Zeitschrift. 
Alle Zahlen stehen Hochformat und dann aufeinmal is eine Seitenzahl weg, weil diese aufeinmal im Querformat steht, halt wie die Tabelle :S. 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht jetzt mein problem und es kann mir einer helfen. 
Freue mich auf eine Antwort. Vielen Dank im vorraus. 

Gruss anro


----------



## wackelpudding (19. März 2004)

Versuche mal folgendes:

Lass’ die Seite im Hochformat und füge die Tabelle mit allen nötigen Feldern, wie sie im Querformat aussehen soll, ein.
Markiere eine der Zellen und klicke mit rechts auf die Markierung. Du solltest im Kontextmenü den Eintrag &raquo;Textausrichtung&laquo; finden. Der folgende Dialog sollte dann selbsterklärend sein. 
Allerdings musst du das wohl für jede Zelle der Tabelle einzeln machen – etwas umständlich, aber bei wenigen Zellen hält es sich ja noch in Grenzen.

Hoffe, dass es dir trotz der Umständlichkeit und Ungewohntheit hilft.


----------

